# [PE] Peru | road infrastructure • Carreteras del Perú



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruta Nacional PE-030C / Interoceánica Sur from Inambari to Puerto Maldonado

















​*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruta Nacional PE-034B / Interoceánica Sur from Azángaro to Macusani.

















​*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruta Nacional PE-030C / Interoceánica Sur from Inamburi to Puerto Maldonado

















​*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruta Nacional PE-034B / Interoceánica Sur from Juliaca to Azángaro

















​*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruta Nacional PE-034B / Interoceánica Sur from Azángaro to Macusani.

















​*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruta Nacional PE-001N / North Panamerican Highway (Evitamiento Motorway) in Lima
























​*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruta Vecinal LM-439 (Javier Prado Motorway) in Lima

















​*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route PE-001N / North Panamerican Highway near Sullana

















​*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Note that the center lanes have been taken away from thru traffic to implement the new BRT system called "Metropolitano" which is about to start service in the near future. kay:

*Ruta Vecinal LM-450 (Paseo La Republica Motorway) in Lima*


















_photo by Somgar_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I read in the Peruvian forum that motorway signs have been changed from green to blue to comply with a recent ordinance. The signs in this photo show the signs have been changed in Lima's motorways. I guess Peru has abandoned the green team and joined the blue team :nuts:

*Ruta Vecinal LM-439 (Javier Prado Motorway) in Lima*


















_photo by Somgar_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

-Pino- said:


> I'm afraid you misassumed there ... This can't be the El Pedregal to Chivay road, because that is a dirt road (see the detail on the Provias map). The quickest route to Colca Canyon is via Arequipa. From there, you would turn off from RN34 at Patahuasi. That route is almost fully tarmac, so therefore the likely position of this photo. Also because it matches with my recollection of the scenery of RN34.
> 
> Regarding the number of El Pedregal to Chivay, road numbers are hardly ever signposted in Peru, so you have to rely on administrative sources rather than signs along the road. Whatever the number of the road, I doubt whether it will appear anywhere along the route.


I actually found a picture of RN-001SE not from El Pedregal to Chivay but from Chivay to Vizcachane. The segment between El Pedregal and Chivay appears to be vary winy because the route goes up the skirts of Mount Ampato. The segment between Chivay and Vizcachane, on the other hand, appears to run in a fairly straight fashion and on less roughed terrain (still at a mild slope though). I did not think the landscape would look so desert like, but then again I guess it is located at very high altitude (4,400 to 4,800m amsl) :nuts:


*National Route PE-001SE between Chivay and Vizcachane*


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

Que paisajes, que maravilla...pon más :banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Thank you! I have many more to post kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route PE-038 between Tacna and Puno*


















_photo by Andrea Michaliszyn_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruta Vecinal LM-439 (Javier Prado Motorway) in Lima*


















_photo by Somgar_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route PE-001S / South Panamerican Highway near Nazca*


















_photo by Geoff Kingsmil​_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route PE-003S near Sicuani in Department of Cusco *


















_photo by Andrew Morgan_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

-Pino- said:


> Peru-Brazil: that's the combination of Routes 26 and 34 to the Brazilean border. Route 26 comes from the Nazca region (port of San Juan, also access to Lima) and Route 34 comes from the Arequipa region (also access to port of Ilo).


Pino, I think that the route used to be PE-026 until the Ministry of Transportation and Communication renumbered the "Clasificador the Rutas" in November 2008. This is the document that describes all the routes (National, Regional, and Neighborhood Networks) per the latest, and most current, numbering scheme. Google earth still uses the old numbering scheme and I found a picture of the road section between Urcos and Ocongate in the Region of Cuzco (as I also recently found out, "Departments" have been abolished and replaced by "Regions" as the first administrative division) with a route marker on it that says PE-026. Therefore, google earth is outdated and the signage of roads has probably not been updated either on all roads. Note that the route shield follows the old standard where "RN-26" is used instead of just "26" as the label kay:


*Ruta Nacional PE-030C / Interoceánica Sur from Urcos to Ocongate












































​*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route PE-030A / Interoceánica Sur from Nazca to Abancay *


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruta Vecinal LM-450 (Paseo La Republica Motorway) in Lima*


















_photo by Somgar_​


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

That flyover project in Trujillo I posted about only ten months ago was finished in November. It looks great, too!

:cheers:



















The politicians are making their speeches. Well, let them. If I lived in Trujillo, I'd be pretty pleased with my city's leaders.


----------



## Alex Roney (Apr 22, 2007)

How many kilometers of dual carriageway highways does Peru have?


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Peru's roads are now visible on Google Street View.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

:drool:


Esperando el atardecer by Ekbalam, on Flickr


Recorriendo la Puna peruana by Ekbalam, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The first one seems to be the Circuito de Playas in Lima. 

There is one unpaved ruta nacional (PE-40) near the Chilean border that runs at more than 5,000 meters altitude according to Google Earth. It is probably the highest ruta nacional in Peru (the highest paved one is PE-34B at Abra de Oquepuño (4,873 m). There is a road into La Rinconada at 5,100 meters altitude, but I don't know if it is paved. It doesn't seem to be a part of the national road network. La Rinconada is considered the highest town in the world.

Nearly all east-west routes in Peru have mountain passes in excess of 4,000 meters, many in excess of 4,500 meters.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima-Sullana*


Viaje Lima - Sullana by Julio Talledo, on Flickr


Viaje Lima - Sullana by Julio Talledo, on Flickr


Viaje Lima - Sullana by Julio Talledo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

:drool:


Viaje Lima - Sullana by Julio Talledo, on Flickr


Viaje Lima - Sullana by Julio Talledo, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A segment of RN5SA (Ruta Nacional 5 Sur, A) was inaugurated yesterday. It was paved from Mazamari to Puerto Ocopa in Junín region.


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN CARRETERA SATIPO – MAZAMARI – DV. PANGOA – PUERTO OCOPA EN JUNÍN, TRAMO MAZAMARI – PUERTO OCOPA 26-04-2106 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN CARRETERA SATIPO – MAZAMARI – DV. PANGOA – PUERTO OCOPA EN JUNÍN, TRAMO MAZAMARI – PUERTO OCOPA 26-04-2106 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN CARRETERA SATIPO – MAZAMARI – DV. PANGOA – PUERTO OCOPA EN JUNÍN, TRAMO MAZAMARI – PUERTO OCOPA 26-04-2106 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN CARRETERA SATIPO – MAZAMARI – DV. PANGOA – PUERTO OCOPA EN JUNÍN, TRAMO MAZAMARI – PUERTO OCOPA 26-04-2106 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN CARRETERA SATIPO – MAZAMARI – DV. PANGOA – PUERTO OCOPA EN JUNÍN, TRAMO MAZAMARI – PUERTO OCOPA 26-04-2106 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

RN18 in Lima province has been paved.



PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN EN REGIÓN LIMA PROVINCIAS CARRETERA HUAURA – SAYÁN – KM. 86 13-05-2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN EN REGIÓN LIMA PROVINCIAS CARRETERA HUAURA – SAYÁN – KM. 86 13-05-2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN EN REGIÓN LIMA PROVINCIAS CARRETERA HUAURA – SAYÁN – KM. 86 13-05-2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN EN REGIÓN LIMA PROVINCIAS CARRETERA HUAURA – SAYÁN – KM. 86 13-05-2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN EN REGIÓN LIMA PROVINCIAS CARRETERA HUAURA – SAYÁN – KM. 86 13-05-2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

RN3SD near Pampas in Huancavelica.


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN EN HUANCAVELICA CARRETERA IMPERIAL PAMPAS 28-05-2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN EN HUANCAVELICA CARRETERA IMPERIAL PAMPAS 28-05-2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN EN HUANCAVELICA CARRETERA IMPERIAL PAMPAS 28-05-2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN EN HUANCAVELICA CARRETERA IMPERIAL PAMPAS 28-05-2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE HUMALA Y MINISTRO GALLARDO INAUGURAN EN HUANCAVELICA CARRETERA IMPERIAL PAMPAS 28-05-2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Several new segments of four-lane Panamericana Norte were inaugurated yesterday. These are not full autopistas, because they don't have controlled access through interchanges. The exact locations of the four-laning projects are detailed in the press release They also started construction on the Chimbote bypass.


PRESIDENTE OLANTA HUMALA Y MINISTRO JOSÈ GALLARDO KU DAN INICIO DE OBRA DE VIA DE EVITAMIENTO DE CHIMBOTE Y APERTURA DE LA RED VIAL 4 23.07.2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE OLANTA HUMALA Y MINISTRO JOSÈ GALLARDO KU DAN INICIO DE OBRA DE VIA DE EVITAMIENTO DE CHIMBOTE Y APERTURA DE LA RED VIAL 4 23.07.2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE OLANTA HUMALA Y MINISTRO JOSÈ GALLARDO KU DAN INICIO DE OBRA DE VIA DE EVITAMIENTO DE CHIMBOTE Y APERTURA DE LA RED VIAL 4 23.07.2016 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The newly opened Pachitea River Bridge in Puerto Inca. It is the second-longest span in Perú. (location)


PRESIDENTE DE LA REPUBLICA Y MINISTRO DE TRANSPORTES Y COMUNICACIONES INAUGURARON EL PUENTE PACHITEA EN HUÁNUCO EL SEGUNDO MAS GRANDE DEL PERÚ by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE DE LA REPUBLICA Y MINISTRO DE TRANSPORTES Y COMUNICACIONES INAUGURARON EL PUENTE PACHITEA EN HUÁNUCO EL SEGUNDO MAS GRANDE DEL PERÚ by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


PRESIDENTE DE LA REPUBLICA Y MINISTRO DE TRANSPORTES Y COMUNICACIONES INAUGURARON EL PUENTE PACHITEA EN HUÁNUCO EL SEGUNDO MAS GRANDE DEL PERÚ by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Panamericana Sur*

A 35 kilometer extension of the Panamericana Sur opened to traffic today, between Chincha Alta and Pisco.


APERTURA AUTOPISTA CHINCHA-PISCO (RED VIAL 6) by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


APERTURA AUTOPISTA CHINCHA-PISCO (RED VIAL 6) by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


APERTURA AUTOPISTA CHINCHA-PISCO (RED VIAL 6) by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


APERTURA AUTOPISTA CHINCHA-PISCO (RED VIAL 6) by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A new tunnel 'Gambetta' in Callao. It seems to be a project to make room for a second runway at Jorge Chávez International Airport.


MINISTRO MARTÍN VIZCARRA Y PRESIDENTE PEDRO PABLO KUCZYNSKI SUPERVISAN OBRAS DEL TÚNEL GAMBETTA by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


MINISTRO MARTÍN VIZCARRA Y PRESIDENTE PEDRO PABLO KUCZYNSKI SUPERVISAN OBRAS DEL TÚNEL GAMBETTA by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


MINISTRO MARTÍN VIZCARRA Y PRESIDENTE PEDRO PABLO KUCZYNSKI SUPERVISAN OBRAS DEL TÚNEL GAMBETTA by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


MINISTRO MARTÍN VIZCARRA Y PRESIDENTE PEDRO PABLO KUCZYNSKI SUPERVISAN OBRAS DEL TÚNEL GAMBETTA by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Piura*

The bypass of Piura opened to traffic yesterday.



Ministro Bruno Giuffra supervisó en Piura puesta en operación de la segunda calzada de la vía Evitamiento by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


AD7I4185-1 by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


Ministro Bruno Giuffra supervisó en Piura puesta en operación de la segunda calzada de la vía Evitamiento by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


Ministro Bruno Giuffra supervisó en Piura puesta en operación de la segunda calzada de la vía Evitamiento by MTC_Perú, on Flickr


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

From this post in the Lima transportation forum come these shots of the massive Yellow Line project, which includes a mile-long tunnel running along the Rimac River.

3D satellite view, in which the new westbound Yellow Line bridge is starting to take shape. The yellow-painted arch bridge is compressed since this isn't a real 3D view, but you can see it if you look for it. Note the local street winding under the yellow bridge and the toll booth.



















From this post, here's the western end of the project, looking east, 3D view.









From this post, here's the eastern portal of the tunnel under the Rimac River. Here'sthe Streetview.









Judging from the bend of the river, this one must be immediately east of the previous one, looking west.









And some other from that same post:


















Finally, from this post, a fine overview of the east end of the project. The orange bridge carries the new westbound YellowLine roadway over Highway 1 and the Rimac River, and the handsome concrete bridge is for Linea 1 of the Lima Metro.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting!

Satellite images of Lima are often of lower quality, since the city has exceptionally limited sunshine for its latitude.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Satellite images of Lima are often of lower quality since the city has exceptionally limited sunshine for its latitude.


Indeed. Still, having made the effort to figure out exactly what I was seeing in the photos, I decided to save others the trouble. Fortunately, with the project now open, Google has updated their maps.

I suppose that many people who photograph Lima wait until a rare sunny day to do so, but these photos aren't like that.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Plan Vial Peruano*

I found this 1938 road plan, apparently it was the first official road plan of Peru:


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I found this 1938 road plan, apparently it was the first official road plan of Peru:


Well the Incas had something like that several centuries earlier


----------

